# Color Neutral?



## fanwuq (Apr 8, 2009)

When solving BLD, I always have Blue at front and Yellow at top. Sometimes, my buffers "UBL" and "FD" are solved. If any other piece would be solved, that's good, but when these 2 pieces are solved, that actually adds one more item for me to memorize and solve. It's pretty annoying, but could be solved if I'm color neutral. In fact, I don't even have to be full color neutral, but just get used to one other starting orientation, for example, red infront and yellow on top. Is this worth it? Anyone else who does this?

Edit: I've been told not to be color neutral when I first started because it ruins recognition. But if I only use 2 color schemes and don't waste too much time deciding, is it so bad?


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2009)

There's no benefit in memorization if you're color neutral. And you don't even need to be color neutral for execution if you get rid of the fixed buffers.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 8, 2009)

tim said:


> There's no benefit in memorization if you're color neutral. And you don't even need to be color neutral for execution if you get rid of the fixed buffers.



Oh, then I guess my question would be could I use unfixed buffers but still keep my method Classic Pochmann and M2?


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > There's no benefit in memorization if you're color neutral. And you don't even need to be color neutral for execution if you get rid of the fixed buffers.
> ...



You can, but i find it quite complicated. You have to keep track of disoriented pieces for every cycle and you have to be careful with even cycles (which becomes a pain with M2).
I would only use another buffer if the cycle is odd.


----------

